# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Smart Dog Collar, biometric monitoring collar for dogs, Invoxia, Issy-les-Moulineaux, Paris, France

## Airicist2

Developer - Invoxia

invoxia.com/en-US/product/smart-dog-collar

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Invoxia unveils smart dog collar to monitor your pet’s heartbeat and location"

by Dean Takahashi
January 3, 2023

----------

